# Filtermedien-Bioblocks-Kaldness oder oder...



## Thorsten (27. März 2006)

Hi zusammen,

ich wollte mir eine Kammer (500L) mit _Biofiltermaterial_ "gönnen".

Kann mir jemand sagen/empfehlen, was ich an _Biofiltermaterial _nehmen soll?

Kaldness
Bioblocks
HX 09

oder oder oder...es gibt leider x verschidene Typen 

Bin für jeden Rat/Tip dankbar!


----------



## olafkoi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Filtermedien-Bioblocks-Kaldness oder oder...*

Moinsen
Warum bloß immer dieses künstliche Kunstoffmaterial ???

Also Kunstoff hat nur wenn überhaupt eine rauhe Oberfläche und ein Paar Waben ! Um bei Bioblocks Kaldness oder oder oder eine Wirksame Biologische Filterleistung zu erzielen bedarf es LANGEEEEEEEEEEEEE um diese überhaupt aufzubauen. Warum um Himmelswillen immer künstliche Materialien ?? nimmst du Aquarock Aquaklee Gletscherrock oder aus dem Internet Seramisnachbau diese Materialien sind offenporig und bieten deinen Bakkis genügend ansiedlungsfläche. Bei Kunstoffträgern wozu auch die Filterschwämme (Patronen) zählen hast nur eine Oberflächenbesiedelung bis zu 1/3 eher 1/8. Alle reden von dem perfekten Teich aber keiner macht es denen nach die diese Teiche Becken seit Jahren genau 1786 Professionell zur aufzucht und Hälterung nutzen.....den Japanern ! 
Filtertechnik in Japan besteht aus Japanmatten Aquarock und Muscheln dazu noch eine Gescheite UV Lampe und Mehr nicht ! und deren Wasser ist Top also wieso High Tech im Teich ?? wenn uns andere es seit Jahren vormachen ?
Die Antwort ist einfach ......Jeder will besser sein als der andere in Punkto technik ! keiner in einem Forum würde jemals zugeben wenn sein Filter nicht laufen würde oder Mist ist. Es werden immer nur wage Vermutungen aufgrund von Bildern und neuerungen der Industrie schlechtgeredet wieso einen Centervortex die dinger sind....mist usw.... und selber nie ausprobiert ich habe gelesen sind die Antworten  High End Fetischisten ! aber eines sei zum Abschluß noch gesagt Ein Filter von der Stange leistet meist mehr  wie ein selbstgebauter oder warum bauen die meisten ihre Filter dauernd um ???  Und ein Selbstbaufilter mit allen Abläufen, Schiebern und Füllmaterialien kosten meistens mehr wie ein Fertiger mit selben Inhalt.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Thorsten (27. März 2006)

*AW: Filtermedien-Bioblocks-Kaldness oder oder...*

Hi Olaf,

ohhhhhhhh weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt 

Dann will ich mal.....

1.
Kaldness, Bioblocks etc. sind für mich insofern gute Filtermedien, weil diese auch  eine hohe Besiedlungsfläche für Bakkis haben, auch wenn es halt "Plastik" ist.
Ferner lassen sich diese Hightechfiltermedien (wenn man das so nennen darf?) um einiges besser reinigen als die von dir erwähnten Filtermedien.

2.
Wenn wir bei Hightech sind, wieso immer UVC? Das kommt mir nicht in den Teich, klares Wasser bekomme ich auch ohne die UVC Lampe hin. 
Keime,Parasieten hast Du auch bei einer UVC im Teich, zwar nicht in der Menge aber sie sind da! 

3.
Fertigfilter sind spitze? Na ja, jeder wie er meint....nur Fertigfilter sind um ein vielfaches teurer als selbstgebaute und nun kommt das wichtigste (für mich zumindest) *
mir macht es einfach Spaß selber was zu bauen und herzustellen!* Gekaufte Ware von der Stange, ist nicht mein Ding 
Im übrigen sind die meisten auch vom Filtervolumen zu klein......

Eines noch zum Schluss, was die Japaner machen mag ja gut sein aber warum nicht eigene Wege gehen und tüfteln... 
ich werde mich hüten nochmals irgendein *Fertigkram* zu kaufen und die Händler bzw. Hersteller die Taschen damit zu füllen 

Edit:
Ganz vergessen, wir haben hier eine Menge von Leuten die zugeben, dass Ihr Filter schlecht ist und sie diesen deshalb erweitern und umbauen.
Nur mal so am Rande....wäre ja auch noch schöner wenn alles sofort funktioniert, dann hätten wir hier nichts mehr zu diskutieren


----------



## olafkoi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Filtermedien-Bioblocks-Kaldness oder oder...*

Oh Ha jetzt lehnst du dich weit aus dem Fenster ! Langzeitversuche haben ergeben Das sich bei diesen Künstlichen High end Filtermedien zwar ein großer Film bildet der aber nur zu 1/8-1/3 mit Bakkis besiedelt sind. der rest ist Müll die inneren Bakkis bekommen kein sauerstoff und stereben ab Versuch  Ing für Wasseraufbereitung und Wasserwirtschaft  Claudia Güde TU HH-Harburg 12/2005 Versuch 12-2005-14378 GÜ Nachzulesen auf der HP der Tu Hamburg Harburg  

Jetzt bist du am Zug belege deine Behauptungen  

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## bonsai (28. März 2006)

*AW: Filtermedien-Bioblocks-Kaldness oder oder...*

Hallo Ihr Streithähne,
könnt Ihr das Zuviel an Testosteron nicht besser abbauen?? ;-)

Thorsten, Du hast doch in der ersten Filtertonne den Patronenfilter, dadurch ist doch der Einsatz auch kleinporiger Filtermaterialien in der nächsten Tonne möglich.
Ich habe in der letzten Woche gebrochenen Blähton in einen Betonwerk gekauft. Gab es in 2-4 und 2-8 mm. Der Preis: 50l Sack 4,50 €.
Bei 250l plus Filtersäcke hast Du für 30 Euronen viel Oberfläche und für den gesparten Rest gehst Du mit deiner Angetrauten schööön essen.
Sollten nach 2-3 Jahren die Poren wirklich dicht sein - kann Astrid die Teile zur Verbesserung des Gartenbodens verwenden - dann mit eingelagertem Langzeitdünger - und von dem gesparten Düngergeld kan sie dann mit Dir schöön Essen gehen.....

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Thorsten (28. März 2006)

*AW: Filtermedien-Bioblocks-Kaldness oder oder...*

Hallo Norbert,

hier streitet doch keiner, wir diskutieren nur ... denke ich 

Mich ärgert es ein bisschen, wenn hier die Selbstbauer (Filtertechnik) die sich mit Sicherheit viele Gedanken machen und tüfteln, 
so hingestellt werden das es eh keinen Sinn hat irgendetwas selbst zu bauen, weil gekaufte "Stangenware" viel besser ist.

Dann noch der Satz, wir wollen uns gegenseitig übertrumpfen...na ja da wüsste ich besseres.... mein Auto, meine Frau  

Egal.............

Aber danke für deinen Tip, werde mal sehen was Blähtonbruch bei uns kostet und essen gehen ist immer gut !


----------



## Thorsten (28. März 2006)

*AW: Filtermedien-Bioblocks-Kaldness oder oder...*

Moin Olaf,

was soll ich denn bitte belegen? Das die Hightechfiltermedien auch eine Besiedlungsfläche haben und wieviel bzw. wieviel nicht? 
Hmmmmm Zahlen habe ich gerade nicht parat..... 

Habe mal _deine _Studie gegoogelt, leider nichts gefunden, auch nicht auf der HP die Du genannt hast...gibst Du mal den direkten Link?

Ich habe von dir keine Einwände bezüglich gekaufte Filter (Filtervolumen zu klein) und UVC etc. gehört, stimmst Du mir also zu? 

Lass doch einfach die Selbstbauer werkeln wie sie wollen, denn die meisten wissen was sie tun !


----------

